# Eddie Alvarez and Bellator mend fences, book Michael Chandler rematch for PPV by Joh



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...-fences-book-michael-chandler-rematch-for-ppv



> *Eddie Alvarez and Bellator mend fences, book Michael Chandler rematch for PPV*
> 
> by John Morgan on Aug 13, 2013 at 8:00 am ET
> 
> ...


Good news. Good fight, one of the hottest possible rematches in the MMA world. They could make this the main event and probably should. Doesn't mean they have to promote Rampage vs Tito any less at all. UFC 79 was Chuck vs Wanderlei 100% no question. That GSP fought the main event in no way at all hid that.



> Ariel Helwani saying that a solid source told him the deal with Alvarez's contract is that if he loses this fight, he can walk away and go to the UFC. If he wins, he has to do the trilogy.


Savvy business.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Wish he was going to the UFC, but better than nothing. Should be the best fight in company history, and it's a joke that it's the co-main event for a fight between two bums who are 1-9-1 in their last 11. Bellator really must be striving to be the TNA of MMA, still can't take them seriously.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

The Best Around said:


> Wish he was going to the UFC, but better than nothing. Should be the best fight in company history, and it's a joke that it's the co-main event for a fight between two bums who are 1-9-1 in their last 11. Bellator really must be striving to be the TNA of MMA, still can't take them seriously.


Wat happens between the bells is the thing that should be taken seriously above all externalities, this is a good move for Eddie. To languish for years with out competing is not something he would of recovered form professionally I think.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Can't wait to see this rematch. Chandler is looking like a beast but I still think Alvarez could avenge the loss.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I was at their first fight with some friends at the Hard Rock in Florida.. I remember telling them at the end of the 3rd round, "this could be fight of the year." Then the same night Henderson fought Shogun.. Can't beat 2 Fight of the Years in one night! I'm really excited for them to fight again!


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Rachmunas said:


> I was at their first fight with some friends at the Hard Rock in Florida.. I remember telling them at the end of the 3rd round, "this could be fight of the year." Then the same night Henderson fought Shogun.. Can't beat 2 Fight of the Years in one night! I'm really excited for them to fight again!


I was in San Jose at 139 saying the same thing to my buds, then got home and watched the BFC fight at 3 in the morning and was blown away all over again. That was a good day in MMA


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

This is going to be FNA!!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm fine with whoever wins leaning towards Chandler though,and Rampage TKO Round 2.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate this not because I care if Eddie fights for Bellator but because I don't think it was ever about being able to win a decision in court for Bellator. I think it was always about starving Eddie into re-signing with them.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I hate this not because I care if Eddie fights for Bellator but because I don't think it was ever about being able to win a decision in court for Bellator. I think it was always about starving Eddie into re-signing with them.


Exactly. Fighters keep taking hits on this kind of thing and they aren't getting anywhere. Randy has sat out, tito as well and nothing is changing. Bellator knew if they just tied him up long enough eventually he'd just cut his losses and fight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lose lose for eddie, he loses and his value drops again and he still might have trouble leaving bellator, he wins he has stay in bellator pretty much for the rest of his career with the champion's clause


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hopefully this PPV draws and Eddie gets a good paycheck out of this. The reality is Bellator has now basically signed guys away for life.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yeah the thread title should be "Broke Alvarez left with nowhere to go but Bellator"!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chandler vs Alvarez II is far and away the Main Event. I'm just glad Eddie is no longer on the sidelines, no matter how it turns out. He needs to be fighting, period.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tito and Rampage having the main event over this fight is an absolute joke.. smh.. this has all the makings of a knock down drag out unforgettable rematch.

WAR EDDIE!!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

It's been brought up, but I'll second the notion, this should WITHOUT QUESTION be the main event... let the irrelevance of Tito and Rampage warm up the crowd for this clash!


----------

